# Kings School - Al Barsha feedback



## prk2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are soon relocating to Dubai and have been offered admission at Kings School - Al Barsha branch which is opening in Sept 2014. We would be glad if the members of this forum could share any news, update, experience etc on Kings School & Al Barsha branch in particular. Our 2nd school offer is from Jebel Ali Primary School (JAPS) and hence appreciate your inputs so that we can compare both the schools.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Kings at Al barsha - nice looking building site!
As usual, being a new school - will have loads of teething problems - but will eventually settle down and become a normal Dubai, profit making, establishment.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

The school is under construction, so no one can give you feedback on that one... 

maybe next year youll be the first one to give your thoughts!


----------

